# JANUARY PHOTO COMP - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Date photo taken: 3rd Jan 09
Location of photo: West Lakes SA
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

My backyard, so does it count? On the bird theme....
Date photo taken: 16 Dec 08
Location of photo: Box Hill South, Victoria
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES
Tawny Frogmouth in my tree!

My caption would be "Im watching you..."









*MOD EDIT - SORRY MATE. ALL COMP PHOTOS MUST HAVE A KAYAK/FISHING THEME SO THIS ONE DOESN'T QUALIFY. Great pic though!*


----------



## V8rob (Oct 3, 2007)

Date photo taken: 16th Dec 08
Location of photo: Pollurian Cove, Cornwall, UK
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Dave 73 silhouetted off Clovelly on 10/1/2009


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Date photo taken: 01/01/09
Location of photo: Woody Head Iluka NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

ready to get out there amongst it


----------



## Rodman (Jun 29, 2007)

Kayak fisho's need to keep a lookout for large objects headed directly at them...

Date photo taken: 3/1/09
Location of photo: Morningtion, Vic
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced: yes


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Date photo taken: 10th Jan 2009
Location of photo: Midnorthcoast
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced: yes










Date photo taken: 11th Jan 2009
Location of photo: Midnorthcoast
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced: yes


----------



## surfingyaker (Jun 18, 2008)

Date photo taken:2/1/09
Location of photo: Mooloolaba canals
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced: yes









lochy


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

Date photo taken:13/1/09
Location of photo: Pt Elliot
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced: yes


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Date photo taken:28/12/08
Location of photo: Coffin Bay
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced: yes

View attachment 1


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

image 800 pixels wide -- please adjust window accordingly
Date photo taken:08Jan2009
Location of photo: Laguna Bay, Noosa Q.
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced: yes










A wet and windy day out at Jew Shoal, 4km out from the beach at Noosa. The white spots on the image and the flaring effect at the bottom are caused by water droplets on the lens.


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

Date photo taken: 12/01/2009
Location of photo: Lake Borumba - Borumba Creek offshoot
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced:Yes


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

Date photo taken: 14/01/2009
Location of photo: fishermans beach
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced:Yes


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, looks like I won, by just two votes!! Never won a photo comp before.


----------



## V8rob (Oct 3, 2007)

Well done on winning mate. We often get caught out in crumby conditions, but how often do we think of taking a photo at that moment in time?

Good on ya..


----------

